# Neurological Problems



## egyptgoddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there.

My name is Erika, and I got Max two weeks ago. He originally lived with a company in San Diego, who rents birds out to facilities that would like to have a "aviary exhibit". Max came with about 800 other birds, and was on his back when we (the aquarium I work at) got him. We thought the trip had been too much and he was going to pass but weeks passed and he got a little better.

Fast forward to the end of the season, and Max is alive, but can't perch, and has some kind of neurological issues. The company couldn't make a profit off of him, and were going to put him down, but I couldn't let that happen, and I offered to take him home.

My vet said that Max more than likely contracted some kind of disease that he's slowly getting over. Being on the bottom of the cage however, his stomach easily gets caked with his waste, which is asking for an infection. The vet gave him a month to learn how to perch, to get through his neurological issues, before we have to put him down for his own good.

That was one week ago. Since then, Max has been climbing and perching, but only for a few minutes at a time, and falling off if he stretches or leans too far.

That's where you guys come in. I'm hoping some of you might have some ideas on how to encourage him to perch. I need to make it easier for him, and safer for him. He likes millet and greens so I'm moved those up, and he will climb for them, but then he'll get right back down again.

I'm hoping some of you might have some ideas on how to work with him and whatever neurological problems he might have, to get him used to hands, and the baths he needs to take weekly.

Any advice? He's my baby, and I'd love to see him get better.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my that is such a sad story. You sound just wonderful taking him in like that. Im sorry I dont have any advice with how to help the little guy but good luck. Please let us know how he improves. He seem quite tough and fingers crossed he gets through this...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok...a couple of questions. Are you working with an avian vet? Was any bloodwork done to find the cause of his problems. it is hard to give answers on the little bit of info. provided.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Could you put a perch or two lower down to the ground so he at least gets the feel of perching without falling so far, That would at least be a start. 

Also using a rope perch may help because it has more grip (as apose to those man made perches which are bad for our teils feet) or natural branches which has natural traction for better grip may also help.

Have you moved him to his own cage? This might be beneficial as you said he gets covered in poo which can lead to more health issues. Some people also put "shelves" in their teils cage so if they are unable to perch they have somewere to sit.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> The vet gave him a month to learn how to perch, to get through his neurological issues, before we have to put him down for his own good.


Feel free to ignore the vet's deadline if Max isn't perfect at the end of the month IF it seems like Max is happy and not suffering. He has improved already and may improve more. Even if he doesn't recover completely he might still have a good quality of life - there are many handicapped pet birds who are living joyful lives.


----------

